# Deer processing near Parma (Cleveland) Ohio?!?



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey everyone! I was going to get my deer butchered at Dionnes in Parma but they’re not doing it this year… does anyone happen to know any other places near me that are processing?!? Thanks!!!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Hall Brothers, I believe they’re in Olmstead.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I know some folks don't have the time or are afraid they don't have the skill. But processing a deer yourself is extremely simple. And extremely cost effective. Do an entire deer with a 6 inch fillet knife and some butcher paper or vacuum sealer if you have one.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Hall Bros closed the doors try whitehead meats


----------



## Draggin' Fish (Jul 10, 2007)

Try Duma's deer processing in Mogadore. It is worth the little extra drive. They do the best butcher job for very reasonable price.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

IF I were to pay someone to do a deer for me it would likely be dumas


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Polansky in Amherst. Dewey Rd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Was not impressed with Dumas at all…


----------



## Brimtucki (Dec 3, 2012)

Dumas processed my deer a few years ago and it was spoiled when they returned it to me.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Brimtucki said:


> Dumas processed my deer a few years ago and it was spoiled when they returned it to me.


First time I've ever heard of an issue from them. How long after you killed it did you take it to them and what were the temperatures like


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

I'll be honest. Dumas did one for us last year for the first time. The cuts were fine and they guarantee your meat back which is great but I didn't care for the processed meats. We got snack sticks and hot Italian sausage. The sticks kinda shriveled over time and the sausage has way too much fat ground in. I'm the only one who will eat it. Problem is, we're running out of processors who will do deer. Two of the ones I use for steers and hogs quite doing deer, at least for last year because they were over run with orders due to covid. I Know they are slowing down so maybe they'll start with deer again. We can only hope.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Have you called Dionnes Meats. Don't know anything about them but they're in Parma.


----------



## Brimtucki (Dec 3, 2012)

DHower08 said:


> First time I've ever heard of an issue from them. How long after you killed it did you take it to them and what were the temperatures like


Deer was delivered the same day it was shot. It was a warm day. Knowing I wasn't able to butcher it soon I took it to them. Assuming it would be refrigerated. When I reported it to Duma he said nothing he could do. I had it about month in my freezer before I thawed out the first pack of meat.


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Bluefinn said:


> Have you called Dionnes Meats. Don't know anything about them but they're in Parma.


Yes, they were doing my deer and they did a phenomenal job but they don’t have the staff this year, I was told by them…


----------

